# Nicotine Rat Add



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Has anyone seen that new add for nicotine. How in one section of the TV is a large man smoking and then the other half is a rat poking its head out to drink more water thats been mixed with nicotine and how each puff he takes the rat goes to drink more water and above the rat says nicotine rat A3.

I really hate that commercial, even with all the horrible commercials out there, that one just really upsets me.

:evil:


----------



## toolie (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah. That commercial irks me.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

That's horrible ): I hope it's not real nicotine water. I'm glad I don't have cable or a television. Any show I want to watch I rent.

Is it an anti-smoking commercial or what?


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Its Anti smoking and I dont know if its real nicotine in the water or not, but it still is upsetting.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

thats just scary, glad i havent seen it

-decide that i shall cover my eyes during commercials-


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

That really pisses me off too... wasting nicotine on a lowly rodent! pshhhh!!! 

before you rip my head off, i'm just kidding... I am gonna go have a cigarette now


----------



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

First, I doubt it's real nicotine water.
Second, I've never seen it, so I dont really understand it... Could it be about the addictiveness of second hand smoke?


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, first, the rat in the commercial is probably a well loved pet. The only thing in the water might have been something sweet (to encourage the rat to drink).

Second, the commercial is about how smoking is addictive to ANYONE who does it. It's about how the product was (and is) tested to see if Nicotine is an addictive drug and the how and why it is addictive. For us rat lovers it makes us pay attention even more, but it's just like any anti-smoking ad with children in it (secondhand smoke); it's about how smoking is a bad habit. (unless I'm highly mistaken as it has been a while since I've seen the commercial)


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

The commercial shows the rat at different stages of life drinking from the water bottle. He has to stick his head through a hole to get to the bottle and at the begining of the commercial he is small and fits through the hole just fine, by the end of the commercial it's a large rat who's head barely fits through the hole, but he shoves it through to get to the water anyway.

And like lostbutnotforgot said, it's your typical anti-smoking commercial. They try to be dramatic to make the effect.


----------

